
Australia 'records fastest internet speed ever' - FigmentEngine
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-52769796
======
FigmentEngine
more technical detail here
[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-020-16265-x](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-020-16265-x)

